

Help Save 100K American Puppies and Watch This Video - fredx123
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZDnojN_IzI

======
MarleyJoy
Seems like such a great Community program to raise money for helping save
those adorable Puppies. Love it!

------
stevemessa
What other cities are they coming to? How much cash are they hiding?

------
badgercapital
Bringing west coast hidden cash to the east coast -- love it

